# A purpose for the compartment below the memory seats?



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

So I was looking around on the electronics for the allroad/A6 on vagcat a while back. I ran across this interesting item that seems to fit in the door below the memory seats buttons on the door panel. I've been dying to know what it is and my friend who works at an Audi dealership doesn't know so I'm thinking it must be a euro thing. Does anyone know? Here's a link to the allroad version but there all the same in the A6 C5s. There numbers 10, 11, and 12, call me crazy but it's bugging me since I don't know what it is.


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: A purpose for the compartment below the memory seats? (vr6ninja)*

impossible to say without any part numbers to reference... etka doesnt have the same pic here...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A purpose for the compartment below the memory seats? (2035cc16v)*

I can't see the pic, and since I don't have power seats in my car, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: A purpose for the compartment below the memory seats? (PerL)*

I'll see if I can get around to taking a photo of my car today so you know what door I'm talking about. I would assume your door has it as well, it's next to the main pocket there's a little one that comes out. 
The vagcat is a free registration and it's been useful to see some other things, I used it when i was trying to find out the locations of the harness for the lighting.


----------



## freeze plug (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: A purpose for the compartment below the memory seats? (vr6ninja)*

mine has it, but i dont really care enough to know what its for.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A purpose for the compartment below the memory seats? (vr6ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ninja* »_I would assume your door has it as well, it's next to the main pocket there's a little one that comes out. 

Yeah, mine has the little pocket that flips out as well as the large one, perfect for holding a bottle of water or soda.


----------



## J_Blaze (Mar 15, 2001)

*Re: A purpose for the compartment below the memory seats? (PerL)*

You mean the "push-pocket", i.e. it's one that you push in to release the catch and it opens??
Wallet goes in there when I'm in the car. Fit's perfect, it's out of the way and is easily accessible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: A purpose for the compartment below the memory seats? (J_Blaze)*

There's no catch to release in my car, you just pull it out...


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: A purpose for the compartment below the memory seats? (J_Blaze)*


_Quote, originally posted by *J_Blaze* »_You mean the "push-pocket", i.e. it's one that you push in to release the catch and it opens??

I stash extra business cards in mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Corporaljohnson (Feb 25, 2005)

That's where I keep my medicine for my cararacts! LOL


_Modified by Corporaljohnson at 6:45 AM 5-22-2008_


----------



## Cor32rado (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (Corporaljohnson)*

my 60 gig Ipod fits great in there when not in use.


----------

